# 1X IASCA & DBDRA @ Liquid Trendz Modesto CA 6/28/15



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

This will be both SPL and SQ for IASCA and of course DBDRA (drag and bass race)

500 Glass Lane #G
Modesto CA 95356

Registration at 10:00


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

cool! I've never been to an iasca show, only meca, wonder whats different?


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have never been to a meca show only iasca. Why does meca never do shows in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Ask Jeremy Weber to a show up in the Northwest. If not, I guess I can coordinate with Travis and try to do one up there for you guys. 

The biggest difference in the two is the judging material. 

Second is the scoring points total but, both are judged on Staging and tonality.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

kimo, where can I see a tracklist or purchase the current iasca disc?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I know the track list is out there some where. 

As for the CD you have to order via the IASCA website.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a couple extra iasca cd if you need one. And that would be sweet if we could get some meca show up here


----------

